# Trouble setting up MicroSD card & reader for TeslaCam and Sentry mode



## Ryang071 (Aug 7, 2020)

I’m trying to set up sentry mode and I’m having some problem. Help!

I got a micro usb and an adapter and it’s not reading it.

I created the folder ‘TeslaCam’ but when o plug it in, nothing shows up.

is micro usb the best way to go about this?
Usb? Hard drive?

(Picture attached on what I got)


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

If you have a recent-ish firmware, you can plug that in, and then go to the Security tab of settings. There's a button to "Format USB".


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Yep, you probably didn't format it correctly. You probably formatted it using EXFAT. That's what Windows does by default.
TeslaCam needs FAT32. If you follow JasonF's instructions, the car will reformat it to FAT32.

P.S. - I've updated the thread title to help others who have the same issue find it.


----------



## Ryang071 (Aug 7, 2020)

Thank you for the advice! I’ll go ahead and try it. Hopefully it’ll do the trick 👌


----------

